# سلفى يحاول تفجير كنيسة العذراء مريم بروض الفرج - القاهرة



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*حاول مساء اليوم احد المعتوهين, المسميين بالسلفيين, تفجير كنيسة السيدة العذراء بروض الفرج, حيث اقتحم بوابه الكنيسه حاملا انبوبة بتوجاز, وقام بفتحها وحاول اشعال كبريت لتفجيرها, إلا أن الشرطى المعين حارسا على الكنيسه سارع بشل حركته بمعاونة فراشى الكنيسة والقبض عليه..... هذا وقد تم ابلاغ الشرطة التى سارعت بالمجئ حيث اقتادته ......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رحمتك يا رب
هما مالهم اليومين دول تعباهم الكنايس اووى كده ليه !!!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*ده نتيجة الفكر الوهابى السلفى المتخلف.
ربنا يرحمنا من العقول دى .*​


----------



## girgis2 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا حول الله يارب
دا كان فاكر نفسه هيروح شهيد دا ولا آيه مثلاااا ومن شدة يأسه عمل كدة
دا واضح كمان ان المسألة بقت عشوائية
يعني أي حد منهم يكون مضايق كدة يروح يفجر كنيسة وخلاص

حاجة غريبة بجد
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*حاول مساء اليوم  احد المعتوهين, المسميين بالسلفيين, تفجير كنيسة السيدة العذراء بروض  الفرج, حيث اقتحم بوابه الكنيسه حاملا انبوبة بتوجاز, وقام بفتحها وحاول  اشعال كبريت لتفجيرها, إلا أن الشرطى المعين حارسا على الكنيسه سارع بشل  حركته بمعاونة فراشى الكنيسة والقبض عليه..... هذا وقد تم ابلاغ الشرطة  التى سارعت بالمجئ حيث اقتادته*
*شكرا للرب لأنه تدخل بمحبته لشعبه وبيعته*
*شكرا جدااا للخبر . الرب يباركك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رحمتك يا رب
> هما مالهم اليومين دول تعباهم الكنايس اووى كده ليه !!!*



*المهم انه بعد ان تم القبض على الرجل ظل يصرخ ويقول: مش حاسيبها إلا لما أحرقها

حينئذ تيقنت بقيمة الكنيسه .... وكيف انها تضع الشيطان تحت الأقدام*


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2011)

خطة السلفيين كانو او الاخوان
هما عايزيين يشغلونا بحوار الكنايس وننسى الانتخابات ياريت نركز فى الاتنين لان الخطوة الى جاية مهمة جدااا لو فاتتنا يبقى خلاص


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> خطة السلفيين كانو او الاخوان
> هما عايزيين يشغلونا بحوار الكنايس وننسى الانتخابات ياريت نركز فى الاتنين لان الخطوة الى جاية مهمة جدااا لو فاتتنا يبقى خلاص



فعلا هما حاسين ان المسيحين مش بقوا يسكتوا زي زمان
وصوتهم بقي اعلي منهم بكتير
ودا مسبب ليهم زعر وخوف
عشان كدا عاوزين يشغلونا باي طريقه
مره خطف فلانه
ومره حرق كنيسه
ومره تهديد مسيحين بحرق بيتهم
.......... الخ

يارب مد ايديك وارشد شعبك ازاي يتصرف بحكمه 
مالناش غيرك يارب نلجا اليه


----------



## bob (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*و في الاخر يطلع حد و يقول عمل فردي ولا يمثل المسلمين في شيء
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رحمتك يا رب
> هما مالهم اليومين دول تعباهم الكنايس اووى كده ليه !!!*


*الصليب مش مريحهم يا دونا*
*بيتعبهم نفسيا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رحمتك يا الهي*
*اتصرف انت بقا*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*شياطين فى صوره بنى ادمين
*​


----------



## just girl (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسيح اللى خلصنا بدمه ووعوده المطمئنة يعلمنا ان بدم الحمل المهدر يكون الفداء وثمن الدم خلاص*

*ان متنا فاللمسيح نموت*

*وان عشنا فالمسيح نحيا*

*ان متنا او عشنا فللمسيح نحن*

*لكن لابد ان نصلى دوماً ان يهدى الرب هذه النفوس المشوهة وينير اعين الخراف الضالة لترى حزيرة الامان*

*فترجع *

*ولكنى ارجوا ان تتدخل قوى خارجية لحامية حقوق الاقليات ليس لضعف موقفنا*

*لكن لان المعادين لنا لاعقل لهم ولا فطرة سوية فكيف نتصدى لهم وماذا ننتظر من أمثالهم*

*لابد ان يتخذ موقف جاد وصارم*

*المسيح يتمم علينا نعمة سلامة فلا نخاف من الذين يقتلون الجسد*

*ويظنون انهم بجرائمهم يقدمون خدمة لله !!*

*والاب برىء من كل افعالهم*

*ربنا يرحمنا*

*سلام المسيح يكون مع جميعكم*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2011)

كنت عايز اسأل على الانبوبة عملوا فيها ايه ؟ ولا هيودوهاله على البيت ؟
علشان يحاول تانى
رحمتك يا رب
------------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عايز يستشهد عشان يدخل الجنة

شكرا استاذ صوت صارخ للخبر


----------



## jesus_son012 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*المهم انه بعد ان تم القبض على الرجل ظل يصرخ ويقول: مش حاسيبها إلا لما أحرقها

حينئذ تيقنت بقيمة الكنيسه .... وكيف انها تضع الشيطان تحت الأقدام*


----------



## grges monir (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عقول مريضة
طبعا حاقظ صم انة لو عمل كدة هايدخل الجنة ويلاقى  عشرين حورية فى انتظارة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الرجل من القلة المندسة ...
وقال الفقهاء ان القلة "تلك"  تتراوح ما بين ثلاثة أفراد الى 
*ثمانية مليون مُندس ...*
حسب آخر تعداد للسلفيين يوم الجمعة قبل الماضية فى مؤازة أرهابى آخر يُدعى "بو يحيى " ...
ثم يندهشون ولا يصدقون أن الناس تخرج من الأسلام  ..؟!!!

*بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا  راجعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فعلا يا اخ عبود كلامك سليم هذا الشخص من القولة المندسة هو فعلا قولة ( اللى بيشربوا فيها المية ديه عارفها ؟ )*


ههههههه ....تقصدى " قُلة " ....الشهيرة بـ "قُلة" لَاَلَاَهــ ..؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ساعة المواجهة تخرج مهاترات تقول هذا ليس من الأسلام فى شئ ..(!!!)
يُذكرنى هذا بزيارة المفتى الدكتور على جمعة الى لندن عام 2007 - معذرة لا أتذكر المؤتمر - وهناك خاطبهم عن الأسلام وسماحة الأسلام ...
وخرجت الصحف فى اليوم التالى لتقول لفضيلته :
تحدثنا عن السماحة ؟!...
أذهب وقل هذا الكلام لأهل بلدك فهم فى حاجة الى أن يسمعوه ...
ثم أختتم الكاتب مقالته قائلاً فى عبارة بليغة ( لم أنسها حتى اليوم ) :
*" أنكم تطلبون محبة الناس ...ولايمكن أن تحصلوا عليها ما لم تحبون أنفسكم !! ....حبوا أنفسكم حتى يحبكم الناس " ..!!*
*وللأسف لم أحتفظ بهذه المقالة ....*


----------



## إسرافيل (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ساعة المواجهة تخرج مهاترات تقول هذا ليس من الأسلام فى شئ ..(!!!)
> يُذكرنى هذا بزيارة المفتى الدكتور على جمعة الى لندن عام 2007 - معذرة لا أتذكر المؤتمر - وهناك خاطبهم عن الأسلام وسماحة الأسلام ...
> وخرجت الصحف فى اليوم التالى لتقول لفضيلته :
> تحدثنا عن السماحة ؟!...
> ...



تقصد أن التفجير والعمليات التى تشبهها من  ما دعا اليه النبى والاسلام


----------



## إسرافيل (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عمليات الاعتداء على الكنائس ليست من الاسلام فى شئ


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> خطة السلفيين كانو او الاخوان
> هما عايزيين يشغلونا بحوار الكنايس وننسى الانتخابات ياريت نركز فى الاتنين لان الخطوة الى جاية مهمة جدااا لو فاتتنا يبقى خلاص




على اساس اننا لو اتحدنا  وركزنا اوى زى الاستفتاء على الدستور كدة هنعمل حاجه ؟ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> عمليات الاعتداء على الكنائس ليست من الاسلام فى شئ



*هههههههههههههههههه

فعلا ...... اللى بيعملوا كده من عبدة الشيطان ..... 

صح ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> عمليات الاعتداء على الكنائس ليست من الاسلام فى شئ


 سأعطيك حديث واحد فقط ضمن عشرات الأحاديث والآيات
*أغزوا الروم تغنموا بنات الأصفر ...!!!*
*نبى ده ؟!ّ!ّ*
*عايز أتباعه يطلعوا شكلهم أية ؟؟*
*ملايكة ؟*


----------



## man4truth (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> خطة السلفيين كانو او الاخوان
> هما عايزيين يشغلونا بحوار الكنايس وننسى الانتخابات ياريت نركز فى الاتنين لان الخطوة الى جاية مهمة جدااا لو فاتتنا يبقى خلاص



ردك فعلا واقعى
هما عايزيننا ننشغل بالكنايس ونسيب الأنتخابات
يا ريت نخلى بالنا ومندهمشى فرصه
وننقاد بمكرهم​


----------



## نصر 29 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> * إلا أن الشرطى المعين حارسا على الكنيسه *
> 
> ​



تخيل يا استاذ نهيسى نفس الجمله اللى لفتت انتباهى لما قرأت اول مشاركه .. وبعدين كانت مفاجئه حلوه انى الاقيك ملونها قولت اقتبسها من عندك انت 

اذا كان الوضع كده فشرطى واحد هايعمل ايه قدام ده كله كده محتاجين كتيبه على كل كنيسه اذا كان الموضوع فيه مؤمرات 

او الحل التانى ندى المواضيع حجمها الطبيعى عشان نبقى مثال لغيرنا 

طبعا كلامى مش لشخصك يا اخ نهيسى انما لكل مسيحى وكل مسلم


----------



## جيلان (2 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> على اساس اننا لو اتحدنا  وركزنا اوى زى الاستفتاء على الدستور كدة هنعمل حاجه ؟ ​



خلاص نروح ننام ونسيب اخر فرصة تضيع
بعيدا عن ان وقت الاستفتاء كانت لسة ناس كتير  مش فاهمة لانهم كانو اول مرة يتحطو فى موقف مشاركة فان للاسف احنا مقدمناش غير كدة خلاص الانتخابات جاية ومقمدمكش غير انك تشارك بل وتوعى كمان الى حواليك
عدد المسيحيين على المسلمين المؤمنين بالليبرالية يكسب ونص قدام الاخوان والسلفيين لو مكبرناش دماغنا
انزل انت والى بيفهمو اعملو حملات توعية سياسية فهمو الناس تختار ازاى ( تختار ازاى مش تختار ايه ) ولون الاحزاب ايه والقايمة والافراد .. على الاقل فى الكنايس 




man4truth قال:


> ردك فعلا واقعى
> هما عايزيننا ننشغل بالكنايس ونسيب الأنتخابات
> يا ريت نخلى بالنا ومندهمشى فرصه
> وننقاد بمكرهم​



اشكرك
معك حق


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

استرها يا رب وعدى الايام الجاية على خير 

شكرا على الخبر ​


----------



## roaaroma2005 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> عمليات الاعتداء على الكنائس ليست من الاسلام فى شئ



*اه ايدى خارجية اسرائلية
ضحكتنى*​


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2011)

* فى جريدة الشروق الاسبوع اللى فات برضه 
واحد اخوه اتحبس لانه مسجل خطر 
قام طالع على الكنيسة عشان يحرقها لولا ستر ربنا و الحراس اخده بالهم  
بكرة اللى قرفان من مراته يطلع يولع فى اقرب كنيسة ليه !!!!*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال اهم .. واحد داخل كنيسة بانبوبة .. محدش كلمه ولا الشرطي الهمام دا اتحرك ليه !! استنا لحد ما فتح الانبوبة !! شامم ريحة فساد الداخلية المعتاد فى الموضوع ..


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2011)

roaaroma2005 قال:


> *اه ايدى خارجية اسرائلية
> ضحكتنى*​




عنده حق الاخ الى بيقول ايادي خارجية اسرائيلية .. لكن سؤالي له .. ما الفرق !! الاسلام مثله مثل الصهيونية .. وليس اليهودية .. انتم عصابات زعيمها محمد المسعور جنسيا .. لكن عصابات تسرق ماذا ممم لا نعلم حقيقا .. التاريخ زورتموه والحياة شوهتوها والعالم تريدون له الخراب ..


----------

